# Show off your triples and quads



## ven

As a fan of both triples and quads, it would be cool to see your set ups. Different hosts, LED options, mules,optics etc etc and application/s they are used for. I have a few of both and get regular use, love the huge hot spot which can reach out a decent way for it to be of use closer up along with moderate distances.............plus they look cool imo.

Will start with seraph ti host, with a p60vnT in nichia 219C flavour







Has been use in work and home, love the 5000k soft wall of light that just floods the area without any distracting hot spot brightness, close up that can hurt tired eyes.

As i find either triples or quads of great use(optic or mule), they are always with me at work and at home. In work, these are some of the lights that have been used daily(the mule lives in the seraph now and triple nichia in the stainless L2T.............basically they get swapped around at home/work to have a change).
L-R
Solarforce P1D sportac triple xp-g2/ Seraph with 4 mode triple nichia 219B / L2T with p60vnT nichia 219C / sportac triple nichia 219B









Will add more later, would be great to see others

Cheers


----------



## ven

Have an L2T at work, one at home.............one here has a cryos bezel and an EDC plus triple xp-g2 in 4000k flavour. Nice amount of a warmer side of neutral=pleasing on the tired eyes




Quad this time in a Fenix pd35vn................tight squeeze and a real nice useful beam from 4 xp-l's (5000k+6500k for a cool side of neutral)


----------



## ven

Quad, p60vn with 4x xp-l's in 5000k, sat in a z32 cryos bezel , surefire c2 and triad tail cap


----------



## ven

Quad mule p60vn in a 6pvn, 4x nichia 219C 5000k and drivervn3 which is a home mule light




Quad triple xp-l PDT in an m43vn.............awesome little power house


----------



## mcbrat

Current triples with optics... missing my BOSS 70 though....


----------



## ven

Awesome line up of triple stunners, that mag triple....triple is a beast! Love the custom strap/sheath as well


----------



## ven

6p with cryos bezel and CQvn with 4x xp-g2 5000k 4 mode(always starts in low). Quite decent reach with this one, very useful beam for moderate distances.




Tana triple 219B gizmo




PrinceCvn triple 4000k xpl HI drivervn3


----------



## ven

x40vn triple quad xpl 5700k




s2+ triples


----------



## Thetasigma

Cool stuff!

The triples are my favorite platform currently, and here is my pride and joy.



18500 Tri-EDC in BeCu which varies in color from rich oxidized copper to deep blackish green when the heat and humidity are excessive. The record groove finish lends a good grip and unique feel.

A Lux-RC 371D engine with XP-L HIs,


----------



## ven

i can certainly see why! stunning


----------



## AVService




----------



## ven

Very cool, love the surefire.........they look so good with a triple


----------



## Serp

*DQG Tiny 4th 18650 XML2 CW (album *http://forum.fonarevka.ru/album.php?albumid=1062 )


----------



## marcdilnutt

Can anything be done to fit a triple into a SF Aviator head? I have a spare at home that I never use.


----------



## ven

Maybe send a message to Tana as he does some very nice surefire triples.


----------



## marcdilnutt

Ok thanks, I just might do that.


----------



## ven

marcdilnutt said:


> Ok thanks, I just might do that.[/QUOTE
> 
> He does awesome work, simply contact and if he can ship the head to him with your desires for it.
> Can contact him here
> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...e-X-series-(Z2X-6PX-G2X-G2ZX)-modding-service
> 
> Good luck, love to see pics when done if it is a goer


----------



## ven

z2 quad




Little line up of triple EDC's



Quad/triple/quad/triple


----------



## ven

Quad triple and triple quad


----------



## Tana

Oh... don't get me started...


----------



## Thetasigma

Damn, this is triple/quad overload.


----------



## ven

:rock::bow: awesome stuff tarik................WOW


----------



## autogiro

Tana said:


> Oh... don't get me started...



Not a triple, but I like the way you think...
Auto


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Is this a great hobby, or what!!??? :twothumbs 

~ CG


----------



## archimedes

I'm not great at photos, but this is one of my favorites ...


----------



## archimedes




----------



## archimedes




----------



## archimedes




----------



## ven

archimedes said:


> I'm not great at photos, but this is one of my favorites ...
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/SlX8I4b.jpg
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/GG31U92.jpg



Thats a work of art, would certainly be one of my fav's too


----------



## ven

archimedes said:


> http://i.imgur.com/AKOP47M.jpg





Please tell us more about this beauty


----------



## ven

You have some amazing lights! wow, very nice designs


----------



## archimedes

ven said:


> Please tell us more about this beauty


Thanks ... that is a Moddoo 18350 split-body with a full custom Vinz P60 XP-G2 quad + Oslon SSL hyper-red dropin


----------



## ven

WOW,.................when it takes a sentence to tell you what it is, it makes it even more special


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

My apologies if I uploaded these and forgot...I reread through the thread and did not see them, but due to my recent surgery I am not as sharp as I once was......
http://i958.photobucket.com/albums/ae66/EdRandall/DEAEE6BE-7FBC-48E6-B201-8D8519606E81.jpg

http://i958.photobucket.com/albums/ae66/EdRandall/405DD902-8621-492E-B186-B137034CD434.jpg

http://i958.photobucket.com/albums/ae66/EdRandall/791F1AAB-3E70-4A97-8767-B6E720114879.jpg (OK, the titanium knee is only a double, give 3-4 years and it will be worn out again and meet the definition of a triple. If my surgeon had his way the other knee and both hips would be done by now too...now that's a quad!


----------



## ven

Crazyeddiethefirst said:


> My apologies if I uploaded these and forgot...I reread through the thread and did not see them, but due to my recent surgery I am not as sharp as I once was......
> http://i958.photobucket.com/albums/ae66/EdRandall/DEAEE6BE-7FBC-48E6-B201-8D8519606E81.jpg
> 
> http://i958.photobucket.com/albums/ae66/EdRandall/405DD902-8621-492E-B186-B137034CD434.jpg
> 
> http://i958.photobucket.com/albums/ae66/EdRandall/791F1AAB-3E70-4A97-8767-B6E720114879.jpg (OK, the titanium knee is only a double, give 3-4 years and it will be worn out again and meet the definition of a triple. If my surgeon had his way the other knee and both hips would be done by now too...now that's a quad!










Very cool eddie, and an OUCH!!!! Hope you have a speedy as possible recovery , best wishes from across the pond.


----------



## SG Hall

I agree Eddie, good to see that you've had your surgery and are on the mend. I hope you're not going too crazy with your feet up! [emoji16]

Great thread ven, some spectacular lights on display here. [emoji106][emoji4]


----------



## Icarus

original thread is here 






and nother one


----------



## marcdilnutt

Wow! Love that 1AA version. Do you still make these?


----------



## Icarus

Original thread is here. I made this one way back in 2010!


----------



## Icarus

marcdilnutt said:


> Wow! Love that 1AA version. Do you still make these?


Now and then I do but at this moment I don't accept new orders.
I'm still a fan of the old incan Maglites. Great platform for modding.
I can't count the triple- and quad-Maglite mods anymore I did in the past.


----------



## Icarus

Aleph2 triple ........






Quad McLux PR ..........


----------



## liteboy

Icarus said:


> Now and then I do but at this moment I don't accept new orders.
> I'm still a fan of the old incan Maglites. Great platform for modding.
> I can't count the triple- and quad-Maglite mods anymore I did in the past.



Hello Freddy, its good to see an old friend on these boards! Hope you're well. Still looking to reconnect with Grey Wolf one of these days


----------



## Icarus

liteboy said:


> Hello Freddy, its good to see an old friend on these boards! Hope you're well. Still looking to reconnect with Grey Wolf one of these days








Hi Anthony, glad to see you are still here too. I've been quiet but was never away  .
Don't worry Grey Wolf is still doing well but you are right we have to work on a appropriate upgrade for this great host.


----------



## ven

Icarus......................................:bow::rock:awesome mag mods


----------



## Offgridled

Beutiful stuff guys. Here's a couple of mine


image hosting 15mb



photo hosting


jpg images



image url



free upload



post image



host images



how to screen capture



screengrab


----------



## marcdilnutt

This thread has made me realise how much I NEED a triple LED mod in my life.


----------



## Icarus

I cannot get enough from watching the photos here. :rock:


----------



## Icarus

Triple-LuxIII Aleph3. McR18 reflectors (2006).






Triple XR-E Aleph3. McXR17 reflectors (2007). 






Triple XP-E Aleph3. Ledil Triple XPE Optic smooth spot 35mm (2013).


----------



## ven

About time OG............you must have been napping...........or building snow men

Icarus, you have amazing taste!

marc.............everyone needs at least one triple in their life, choose your host and poison I find them as useful as much as they look good, i could easily get through my flashlight uses with 1 triple, enough flood to moderate distances for me. Problem is, you need more than 1 in various flavours of tint/host and sizes.


----------



## marcdilnutt

I know. I just looked through my drawer and two Aleph 2 heads and one Aleph 3. I think a triple Nichia 219 mule would be a good use for one of the A2s.


----------



## ven

Damn i wish i had one of those draws Yes , very nice! 219B hi cri ,but lower output(guess around 900-1200) or for more output the 219C 5000k and a little lower cri. I have a couple of 219C mules and to my eyes a little warmer than 5000k(or what i have used/seen anyway) . Really soft wall of light.............

If you go for a triple nichia with optics(can pick here too for more focused) , you will still get some close up use but have more reach to play with. Maybe a mule and one with optics


----------



## archimedes




----------



## archimedes

Two different types of "triples" ...


----------



## Icarus

archimedes said:


> Two different types of "triples" ...
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/RGDfqFQ.jpg


You own some very nice lights :thumbsup: but I'm wondering why you don't post the photos instead of the links? :thinking: I'm sure your lights would get much more attention.


----------



## ven

Stunning archi


----------



## archimedes

Thank you !

Ever since I switched to using the CPF "app" ... I can't seem to figure out why my photos don't display inline images on web browsers, like they do in the app :thinking:

It used to even work properly on Tapatalk, previously, too.

EDIT - Is it fixed now ... ?


----------



## Icarus

archimedes said:


> Thank you !
> 
> Ever since I switched to using the CPF "app" ... I can't seem to figure out why my photos don't display inline images on web browsers, like they do in the app :thinking:
> 
> It used to even work properly on Tapatalk, previously, too.
> 
> EDIT - Is it fixed now ... ?



Yes, it is fixed now! :thanks:


----------



## Offgridled

ven said:


> Stunning archi


+1 so cool


----------



## Croquette

my last two.


----------



## ven

Very nice


----------



## ven

Here are some at home triple's and quad's in a little line up
Triple nichia 219B/quad xpg2 5000k/triple nichia 219C/quad xpl HI 5000k/triple xpg2 4000k/triple xpl HI 4000k/quad xpl 5000/6500k/triple xpl /triple xpl HI 5000k/triple xpl HI 5000k/quad 219C/triple 219B


----------



## Offgridled

ven said:


> Here are some at home triple's and quad's in a little line up
> Triple nichia 219B/quad xpg2 5000k/triple nichia 219C/quad xpl HI 5000k/triple xpg2 4000k/triple xpl HI 4000k/quad xpl 5000/6500k/triple xpl /triple xpl HI 5000k/triple xpl HI 5000k/quad 219C/triple 219B


Always nice to see your beautiful lights ven
I see a pattern there with 4000k and 5000k . Amazing tint for sure!!


----------



## ven

Thanks OG, back at ya! 

Yes, over time taste or preferred can change and i seem to like 4000-5000k mainly over brighter cools. I like my lumens, but i also like to see things how they should be or easy on the eye. 5000k most should like, even if they have a warmer or cooler preference as its not too much in either direction. Down to 4000k works well for me in EDC type lights, where throwing light 1000m is unnecessary, yet nice colours on tired eyes is welcomed close up. For me variety is key, swap things up a little basically.................keeps the interest . At present I grab a different light each day for general tasks/uses , so all see some use rather than sit there. Hopefully a BOSS 35 will join at some point(after xmas more than likely thanks to kids and presents :laughing: ). For now more than content though, gives time to appreciate what one has!

Will have to try and get a triple/quad full group pic one day, trouble is the lights are scattered about..............Could always add some multi LED lights, triple etc LED............


----------



## easilyled

This is mine so far:-


----------



## ven

WOW Daniel, amazing out of this world collection there.................. Complete awesome custom overload


----------



## Offgridled

Boy your not kidding WOW. I do like you ended it in "so far"


----------



## easilyled

ven said:


> WOW Daniel, amazing out of this world collection there.................. Complete awesome custom overload





Offgridled said:


> Boy your not kidding WOW. I do like you ended it in "so far"



Thank you Mark and OG. I used to be more of a single led/reflector fan, but that's changing.


----------



## ven

easilyled said:


> Thank you Mark and OG. I used to be more of a single led/reflector fan, but that's changing.




As much as i still like reflector based lights, i do find triples/quads/mules of more use generally. Nice to have the option.............


----------



## Offgridled

easilyled said:


> Thank you Mark and OG. I used to be more of a single led/reflector fan, but that's changing.


Yes I agree but they both still have their places and purposes. But the trips and quad's are my go to lights 



upload a gif



free adult image hosting



image hosting websites



upload pictures



capture screen

How about a quad- triple.. just because. 



image upload no registration


----------



## ven

Is that a coating or the actual lens design OG? How is the beam, any sign of a hot spot at all or just a wall of light........................like a lot


----------



## easilyled

Offgridled said:


> Yes I agree but they both still have their places and purposes. But the trips and quad's are my go to lights
> How about a quad- triple.. just because.



Wow! Very impressive collection that you have there OG. I'd also like to know more about your quad triple. :thumbsup:


----------



## ven

The m43vn is a cool light in its own way, i do bang on about being able to run high output for long duration's................but you need a huge light for this. When you need a big output, but not for long periods and can carry in a coat pocket.............m43vn is a good option. Even when used at 30% , it gets quite warm but manages it for quite a few minutes a time(never tested for too long as did not need it on for much over 5m ). 30% will probably be around 3000lm(11k OTF) and enough to light up down a dark street very well................and keep your hand nice and warm. I know some dont find it comfy due to the short length, i hold it with thumb over button or near and index finger underneath issue free with other fingers just resting underneath to steady body when needed.


----------



## easilyled

ven said:


> The m43vn is a cool light in its own way, i do bang on about being able to run high output for long duration's................but you need a huge light for this. When you need a big output, but not for long periods and can carry in a coat pocket.............m43vn is a good option. Even when used at 30% , it gets quite warm but manages it for quite a few minutes a time(never tested for too long as did not need it on for much over 5m ). 30% will probably be around 3000lm(11k OTF) and enough to light up down a dark street very well................and keep your hand nice and warm. I know some dont find it comfy due to the short length, i hold it with thumb over button or near and index finger underneath issue free with other fingers just resting underneath to steady body when needed.



Is that what OG's quad triple is? Excuse my ignorance.


----------



## ven

easilyled said:


> Is that what OG's quad triple is? Excuse my ignorance.




It is Daniel,not sure what LED options are in it though.


----------



## Offgridled

ven said:


> Is that a coating or the actual lens design OG? How is the beam, any sign of a hot spot at all or just a wall of light........................like a lot


That's how Vinh sent the light to me with this lens on it. A true wall of light!!


----------



## code atom

My first (not last!) Hanko – a Twisted Titanium Trident:







Just traded it actually, for a Gunner Grip Trident in copper. Should be here Monday. Can't wait!


----------



## ven

A stunning pic


----------



## code atom

ven said:


> A stunning pic



Thanks! It's a stunning light


----------



## jclubbn5




----------



## Offgridled

jclubbn5 said:


>


Now that's a statement!! :stunning:


----------



## marcdilnutt

This just arrived from Tana. Triple 219c on a 16500 Aleph body, I put a To bezel ring on it too. Please excuse the phone pics.


----------



## ven

jclubbn5 said:


>




:bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::rock::rock:


----------



## ven

Very smart Marc, real nice set up, really like that host and 219c is one of my fav's.


----------



## ven

Red c2 with a quad mule p60vn and drivervn3 of eddy F's









FF mode



Flavour of this quad is 2x xpl HI 4000k and 2x xpl HI 6500k


----------



## Eddyf

Thanks for adding them mark very nice job as always mate


----------



## ven

anytime, all you need now is a haiku, hds, hanko and a sinner ...............to name a few.............oh and get posting more


----------



## easilyled

Very nicely put together combo, Eddyf. Very handsome looking light. :thumbsup:


----------



## Offgridled

easilyled said:


> Very nicely put together combo, Eddyf. Very handsome looking light. [emoji106]


+1: beautiful and impressive Lego dropin


----------



## Eddyf

Appreciate the nice comments guys, thanks. Now to broaden my collection


----------



## ven

Special gift from liteboy:thanks:, be rude not to post here 

Quad mule with 4 different LED's that gives out a stunning tint. Beautiful.............really is
Ingredients













Rough colour example




Made up


----------



## ven

Eddyf said:


> Appreciate the nice comments guys, thanks. Now to broaden my collection





Triple 219C be it tana or vinh flavour

Dont forget a triple nichia/solarforce pic(send me it and will post) of your work light!


----------



## ven

cooly EDC plus 4000k xp-g2 triple, 6p/cryos with CQvn 5000k xpg2, c2 with 219B triple, latter 2 with xeno bezel rings.


----------



## mcbrat

The current crew...


----------



## ven

:wow: i have always admired your collection, amazing stuff again

No quads..............


----------



## Tana

What about 6PX head modded to TripLED but with LuxRC engine ??? It will then fit Z2X, 6PX but more importantly P3X Fury body (2x18500 setup) or FM 2x18650 body - to release a full potential of Serge's LE...


----------



## ven

awesome...............


----------



## mcbrat

ven said:


> :wow: i have always admired your collection, amazing stuff again
> 
> No quads..............


I just ordered stuff to make a quad engine for a larger Mac I have...


----------



## ven

cant wait!!! 

My only direct comparison like for like , same LED's(nichia 219C in this case and same drivers) between a triple and mule is...........




There is a noticeable difference in brightness/flood with the quad, so for brightness junkies they are definitely worth a look at

Still today for a decent reaching out light in triple or quad flavour, the xpg2 works real well imo, also the xpl HI is a nice choice to. I am still taken back, after using on low mode my CQvn(quad xp-g2 5000k) in work, you get use to the beam/flood/large hot spot. But out in the open on high, its a WOW for how far that light reaches out. Guess around the 2500 OTF lumens mark, but boy can it light stuff up from such a small unit!


----------



## liteboy

Left: bored 6P, FM tail and cryos head with v54 quad 5000k running 2 18350 cells. Middle: Cooley host with v54 quad 26650 cell. Right: 6p with OR v5 triple (red led) on 18650




[/URL][/IMG]

[IMG

][/IMG]


----------



## ven

Very nice liteboy, a class trio!!


----------



## mcbrat




----------



## ven

:naughty:


----------



## ven

Todays choice


----------



## Offgridled

ven said:


> Very nice liteboy, a class trio!!


+1 very nice liteboy. I have all 3 of those dropins and Cooley and they are in my line up all the time. Few tana dropins V54 quads . 



upload pic



free image uploading



upload pic



how to take screenshots



screen shot pc


----------



## liteboy

Thanks Ven, OG - my small collection but very pleased with them. Need to get me a tana, love the glow in the front. Just need a few hosts that are worthy.


----------



## ven

I have noticed your choices liteboy are............how can i put this in words.........specific, purposeful , tasteful and not just for a want it. They look carefully chosen for applications in mind and not for sitting on a shelf..................very good self control! 

Very cool OG, i am yet to have a tana triple I think a 4000k xpl HI would be amazing.................warm side of neutral, just not too warm to my eyes. Those glow sticks in the optic legs are a neat touch.


----------



## liteboy

ven said:


> I have noticed your choices liteboy are............how can i put this in words.........specific, purposeful , tasteful and not just for a want it. They look carefully chosen for applications in mind and not for sitting on a shelf..................very good self control!
> 
> Very cool OG, i am yet to have a tana triple I think a 4000k xpl HI would be amazing.................warm side of neutral, just not too warm to my eyes. Those glow sticks in the optic legs are a neat touch.



Ven, you are (mostly) right, I don't like to have things I don't use, feels wasteful. I'm not a collector by nature bc if this. BUT, sometimes I make an exception:




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Vinny07

I don't have any to share right this second but u guys have some awesome lights


----------



## ven

Thanks to vinte, quad xp-g3 3000k 80 cri and 5700k 90 cri with 17DDm FET+7135 driver w/ Bistro firmware




Had a play around, tried c2 at 1st, then cooly and put the triple sportac in a draw. Then tried it in the z2 and it went on...............back full circle to the c2. Triple nichia 219b now lives in the z2, triple sportac nichia back in the cooly being a single mode. OR mule from the z2 might go in work and then frees up another sportac triple xp-g2 for Callum! in his seraph..........Complected this p60 lark(have 2 more triple p60's in work)








Other than the m2(xhp70) all the surefire's have triples or quads in right now
Quads



Triples



Little triple and quad line up





Thanks vinte


----------



## liteboy

Ven nice collection there. I may need a cryos head for L2t stainless since even the OR 219b triple gets too hot and can't run for more than 30 seconds. Right now I have incandescent bulb in there.

Who's Vinte?


----------



## liteboy

2 Luter lights. Still working on my photo quality:




[/URL][/IMG]




[/URL][/IMG]




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## ven

liteboy said:


> Ven nice collection there. I may need a cryos head for L2t stainless since even the OR 219b triple gets too hot and can't run for more than 30 seconds. Right now I have incandescent bulb in there.
> 
> Who's Vinte?



Thanks liteboy
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?426634-FS-XPL-Hi-S41-Seraph-quad-XPG3


----------



## ven

Those are beautiful liteboy, stunning !


----------



## liteboy

ven said:


> Those are beautiful liteboy, stunning !



Thanks, I admire them every night!


----------



## ven

I would too liteboy, wimmer is part of the club now as well

Eddy's solarforce and sportac nichia triple


----------



## staticx57

Love the work lights and pictures


----------



## staticx57

liteboy said:


> 2 Luter lights. Still working on my photo quality:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]


Stunning lights!


----------



## easilyled

staticx57 said:


> Stunning lights!



+1. Yuri produces unique and beautiful work.


----------



## ven




----------



## ven




----------



## scianiac

An interesting build, S41 built for throw. From stock Nichia 18350 version at 6Kcd up to 32Kcd making the ANSI throw a respectable 357 meters. And has a red lit tailcap, blue GITD tailring, bistro firmware, and a potted driver for some flare and usability upgrades.


----------



## Thetasigma

My current round of EDC triples, my 18500 with an Acme grip and my Hybrid Okluma.


----------



## ven

Very impressive the jump from 6kcd to 32kcd!!! very nice work there.

Beautiful work Thetasigma


----------



## ven

Work triples, nichia 219B 2 mode and xp-g2 2 mode


----------



## NICSAK

My first p60. Built a quad nichia 219b. 4000k



picture host


----------



## liteboy

E14 vn quad 219c. Over 2600 lumens at turn on from a tiny little package.



[/URL][/IMG]




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## NICSAK

upload gifs


----------



## Offgridled

NICSAK said:


> upload gifs


That's a mighty nice light you got there NIC 
Hope all is well haven't seen you in a while..


----------



## emarkd

I built this quad last night:






Its a Kronos X5 copper (aka Astrolux SC) with a copper heatsink/spacer carrying a TPad copper-core quad board with 4 219c, 90 CRI, 3000 K (SW305) warm white emitters, powered by the original FET+1 Bistro driver that's had it wiring upgraded and springs bypassed. Its a muddy floody


----------



## Offgridled

That's really nice work emarkd.


----------



## NICSAK

Offgridled said:


> That's a mighty nice light you got there NIC
> Hope all is well haven't seen you in a while..



Hey bud all is good! Had major water leak in kitchen which also destroyed finished basement so I have been very busy turning it into a full in kitchen remodel and basement repair. Been busy for last 2 weeks with at least another month to go. How you been man!?


----------



## ven

Liteboy has a light box! very cool and 2600lm of nichia 219C ...............perfect I was using the e14vn quad most of last night, round house and outside it...................love it

Very nice work emarkd, warmer side+copper= very happy eyes! Bet that kicks out some 219C Looks a great host, certainly in cu.

One of my fav surefires of all time(not got into E series yet so it may change),love the c2 . Sorry to hear of troubles., hope soon get sorted Nic


----------



## easilyled

Mirage_man classic E-series Ti light based on Aleph2 MgGizmo series modded to triple Hi-Cri XP-G3 on Noctigon board by Luter:-


----------



## NICSAK

ven said:


> One of my fav surefires of all time(not got into E series yet so it may change),love the c2 . Sorry to hear of troubles., hope soon get sorted Nic



Thanks bud! Yeah the c2 is just a beautiful light! Next comes the cryos bezel and triad tail....someday when this kitchen gets finished. [emoji52]


----------



## liteboy

easilyled said:


> Mirage_man classic E-series Ti light based on Aleph2 MgGizmo series modded to triple Hi-Cri XP-G3 on Noctigon board by Luter:-



Wow beautiful light and excellent photos!


----------



## ven

+1, stunning Daniel


----------



## ven

Few of the herd


----------



## easilyled

liteboy said:


> Wow beautiful light and excellent photos!





ven said:


> +1, stunning Daniel



Thank you!


----------



## staticx57

emarkd said:


> I built this quad last night:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its a Kronos X5 copper (aka Astrolux SC) with a copper heatsink/spacer carrying a TPad copper-core quad board with 4 219c, 90 CRI, 3000 K (SW305) warm white emitters, powered by the original FET+1 Bistro driver that's had it wiring upgraded and springs bypassed. Its a muddy floody



Love it. Copper and warm white just go so well together.


----------



## DaFABRICATA

Made these 2 brass triples a few months ago. 
The larger light has 3 XM-L2 emitters behind 3 x 13mm reflectors, a 4 mode driver and runs an 18650.
The smaller light is a triple mule hosting 3 x Nichia 219b emitters, a 4 mode driver and runs an IMR16340.
Both have McClicky switches.


----------



## Offgridled

DaFABRICATA said:


> Made these 2 brass triples a few months ago.
> The larger light has 3 XM-L2 emitters behind 3 x 13mm reflectors, a 4 mode driver and runs an 18650.
> The smaller light is a triple mule hosting 3 x Nichia 219b emitters, a 4 mode driver and runs an IMR16340.
> Both have McClicky switches.


Drooling over these. Simply beautiful looking lights!!!


----------



## wimmer21

Oh man check out these lights! Everyone... they're all amazing. I should not have come in here. 

I need to post some good pics too but I'm intimidated plus it's too wet outside to build a fire.


----------



## wimmer21

liteboy said:


> Thanks Ven, OG - my small collection but very pleased with them. Need to get me a tana, love the glow in the front. Just need a few hosts that are worthy.



Yeah me too man. I almost had OG talked out of his green/silver light with Tana Triple (pic on page 4) but the deal never materialized. He later pleaded temporary insanity and I really couldn't argue that point.


----------



## wimmer21

Hey what the heck? I don't have to post any pics after all. hahaha nice lights!



liteboy said:


> 2 Luter lights.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]


----------



## staticx57

DaFABRICATA said:


> Made these 2 brass triples a few months ago.
> The larger light has 3 XM-L2 emitters behind 3 x 13mm reflectors, a 4 mode driver and runs an 18650.
> The smaller light is a triple mule hosting 3 x Nichia 219b emitters, a 4 mode driver and runs an IMR16340.
> Both have McClicky switches.


These are simply stunning! If you ever want to make another let me know.


----------



## ven

Beautiful work DaFabricata very nice details, WOW


----------



## easilyled

Fantastic work DaFabricata! Wow! I'm finding myself wanting them badly!


----------



## archimedes

staticx57 said:


> These are simply stunning! If you ever want to make another let me know.





ven said:


> Beautiful work DaFabricata very nice details, WOW





easilyled said:


> Fantastic work DaFabricata! Wow! I'm finding myself wanting them badly!



Amazing work, DaFAB :goodjob:

And at a time when, sadly, a lot of custom makers are leaving places like CPF for shiny new platforms, it is great to see you sharing your incredible creations back here with our community.


----------



## DaFABRICATA

You guys are too kind! Thanks! :twothumbs


----------



## Thetasigma

Always happy to see those two triples Tim, nice work


----------



## EDness

More P60 hosts/drop ins coming!


----------



## Father Azmodius

A couple trips and a quad


----------



## Offgridled

Stunning father!!!


----------



## ven

I missed these, great stuff ED and father Love your copper lights

Triple 219c 4000k




Couple of quads to add soon.


----------



## archimedes




----------



## ven

Very nice please tell us more, what engine/LED choice


----------



## archimedes

ven said:


> Very nice please tell us more, what engine/LED choice


Thanks @ven .... 4-speed XPE


----------



## ven

Thanks for info, i am sure i have an xp-e in the old d25Cvn................certainly holds its own today in the throw department, super tiny LED.


----------



## archimedes

Yes, I still like some of the "old" emitters, like XPE, Golden Dragon, SST-50, and (especially) MCE


----------



## ven

Never had a golden dragon, but read/seen enough to wet my appetite  iirc Don offered it in the early days with the gizmo's, sure other custom classics have had these in to.


----------



## archimedes

Ra Clicky is what you want ....


----------



## ven

Thats the one!! ti version.................:naughty:


----------



## archimedes

OK, sure[emoji317]


----------



## asqasu

Awesome the triples and quads! love them!


----------



## Offgridled

One dedomed xhp70 amongst the trips 



adult image host


----------



## magellan

Very cool and a very nice lineup of different lights.


----------



## magellan

ven said:


> Thanks for info, i am sure i have an xp-e in the old d25Cvn................certainly holds its own today in the throw department, super tiny LED.



Yes. I just have a few at this point but I still like XPE's.


----------



## ven

Great line up OG, the xhp70 does have a little in common with triples /quads in ways. Similar type of output, flood beam but without the artifacts from the optics.


----------



## K2-bk-bl-rd

The golden dragon is great! I just got a HDS 170 clicky with a golden dragon and it throws really well! It puts my 200 high CRI Rotary to shame!



ven said:


> Never had a golden dragon, but read/seen enough to wet my appetite  iirc Don offered it in the early days with the gizmo's, sure other custom classics have had these in to.


----------



## Offgridled

magellan said:


> Very cool and a very nice lineup of different lights.


Thank guys can't have enough options


ven said:


> Great line up OG, the xhp70 does have a little in common with triples /quads in ways. Similar type of output, flood beam but without the artifacts from the optics.


----------



## Father Azmodius

Glowing triples


----------



## Father Azmodius




----------



## ven

Oveready goodness, very


----------



## Offgridled

Love the tana glow



how to do a screenshot on a pc


----------



## ven

Fantastic OG, still not got a tana triple yet:tinfoil:
Posted in the SF thread but as its appropriate, might as well chuck it in here. Couple more quad additions, 219c 5000k (2nd)and 219bt 4000k H17f( 3rd)


----------



## Offgridled

Always love the family line up ven. Stunning!!


----------



## ven

Cheers OG


----------



## Ozythemandias

Missing one or two but that's the gist of it


----------



## ven

Very nice! Must be a hard decision grabbing just the one to use........or just take the 7


----------



## xdayv

ven said:


> Very nice! Must be a hard decision grabbing just the one to use........or just take the 7



1 each day of the week. And on the 7th day, He rested. :shakehead


----------



## staticx57




----------



## easilyled

staticx57 said:


>



Spectacular looking! :thumbsup: More details about the quad please?


----------



## Ozythemandias

staticx57 said:


>



Looks great! Is that an Astrolux SC? Those emitters look nice and warm


----------



## Offgridled

2×26650 Maglite. Triple xhp50.2. 21 amps 10000 lumens. 



free upload picturescertificity.com



uploading picturescertificity.com


----------



## ven

magtastic:naughty:.....................love it!


----------



## easilyled

Offgridled said:


> 2×26650 Maglite. Triple xhp50.2. 21 amps 10000 lumens.
> 
> 
> 
> free upload picturescertificity.com
> 
> 
> 
> uploading picturescertificity.com



Wow, what a powerhouse. Did you do the mod yourself?


----------



## staticx57

easilyled said:


> Spectacular looking! :thumbsup: More details about the quad please?



It is an Astrolux SC with a [FONT=Arial, Verdana, sans-serif]kiriba-ru[/FONT] copper spacer with the original FET+7135 driver with Bistro. Quad XP-L Hi 3000k 80 CRI


----------



## staticx57

Offgridled said:


> 2×26650 Maglite. Triple xhp50.2. 21 amps 10000 lumens.




Should be a beast. Beam shots?


----------



## Offgridled

staticx57 said:


> Should be a beast. Beam shots?


Definetly I'll post one. It's crazy bright and great throw by sheer lumen power.


----------



## Offgridled

easilyled said:


> Wow, what a powerhouse. Did you do the mod yourself?


No kyfishguy built it for me. He is amazing...


----------



## Offgridled

staticx57 said:


> Should be a beast. Beam shots?


Cell phone camera but shows the power..
















White picket fence 220 feet away.


----------



## ven

:laughing: love it, night becomes day


----------



## Offgridled

ven said:


> :laughing: love it, night becomes day


Very sweet for a maglite


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Offgridled said:


> Very sweet!


 
There ya go, buddy. FIFY. Anything that bright should always be housed in a Maglite. That way, when your p-off neighbors come out to "turn your lights out" you'll have something to fend them off with.  :laughing:

~ Chance


----------



## Offgridled

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> There ya go, buddy. FIFY. Anything that bright should always be housed in a Maglite. That way, when your p-off neighbors come out to "turn your lights out" you'll have something to fend them off with.  :laughing:
> 
> ~ Chance


We do think alike. Love your style my brother!!


----------



## MAD777

OG, that triple 50.2 is over the top crazy!!! I love it!


----------



## Offgridled

MAD777 said:


> OG, that triple 50.2 is over the top crazy!!! I love it!


Thanks mad


----------



## staticx57

XHP50.2 triple is the perfect balance of throw and flood


----------



## Offgridled

staticx57 said:


> XHP50.2 triple is the perfect balance of throw and flood


Yes I agree it really is amazing and kyfishguy is very talented indeed..


----------



## pc_light

I just finished assembling my first triple.

Triple XP-L Hi 4500K driven by a 3.04A linear driver.











It has a nice friction/rub fit going into my 18650 bored 6P. 

The beam is the typical bright spill but with a more pronouced center area.

For the time being it's plenty bright and I like the runtime. If I later decide I need a brighter turbo, I may swap out for a FET+7135.


----------



## MAD777

Nice work on the triple, pc_light.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

OG, 

Every time I [email protected]@K at pictures of your candy apple red Maglite, I think to myself, That is just the prettiest Mag, ever!" Then I say to myself, "I need one of those!" 

Then The Lovely Mrs. Gardiner says, "10,000 LUMENS! You'll put your eye out!" 

~ Chance


----------



## Ozythemandias

pc_light said:


> I just finished assembling my first triple.
> 
> Triple XP-L Hi 4500K driven by a 3.04A linear driver.
> 
> It has a nice friction/rub fit going into my 18650 bored 6P.
> 
> The beam is the typical bright spill but with a more pronouced center area.
> 
> For the time being it's plenty bright and I like the runtime. If I later decide I need a brighter turbo, I may swap out for a FET+7135.



Beautiful work, nice pics too. 

You might have heat issues with a FET, are you using a timed stepdown?

Where did you get that dropin? TexasLumens has a nice one I've been eying.


----------



## ven

Very nice pc!!! love the 4500k HI's as well, nice choice


----------



## pc_light

Ozythemandias said:


> You might have heat issues with a FET, are you using a timed stepdown?
> 
> Where did you get that dropin? TexasLumens has a nice one I've been eying.


Agreed about possible heat concerns, fortunately my FET is running Bistro FW with a temperature sensing MCU (ATtiny25), so it's temperature rather than time stepdown. The drop-in is solid copper though so I feel comfortable it'll handle a fair amount of heat. I got this one from Kiriba-ru, I believe he still has a couple left. For comparison, I've also ordered an AL one (and a mated host!) from TexasLumens as well, shipment is awaiting HA coating.




ven said:


> Very nice pc!!! love the 4500k HI's as well, nice choice


 Thanks, it was primarily to avoid fit issues with the optic and a domed LED. I don't know if it results in any extra throw but the tint is awesome!

Here's the triple installed in the 6P. The GITD Oring cushions the optic from the bezel glass so it's a close fit.


----------



## ven

The HI's should give some extra reach OTF for sure, of course depending on optics, these can also help throw the light further down field(or not). 


----------



## Eric242

No quads yet.... so here are my Triples....


----------



## AndyF

Very nice collection Eric. Those Oveready smoothie setups look great. Also the one on the far right 
.


----------



## ven

Outstanding Eric, out of this world..................what an amazing line up of stunners.

No quads?!?......................... I am sure you can get by for now


----------



## pc_light

Outstanding collection Eric. I don't think a quad has anything over your collection.


----------



## ven

Nichia triples, 4mode 219b and 2mode 219c 4000k




3 triple nichia's



Quad 219c 5000k/triple219c 4000k/triple 219b/quad 219bt 4000k


----------



## easilyled

That's a lot of highly useful, good-looking and powerful lights there Mark. :thumbsup:
How do you choose which to use for a given task?


----------



## ven

As crazy as it sounds Daniel, there are not huge differences between them. Most are 4000-5000k, most I have programmed for single or no more than 3 mode across them all. For general use I just like a 1 level do it all simple mode. So if it is a 3 mode, the mode it comes on ,is a usable output. I tend to use a set few lights for a week or so, then swap them about. Usually weekly but can be any day when I fancy a change. Day time or in work I always use a triple nichia, so no day goes by without triple or quad use.
I don't have any set rota or organising, simply what I am in the mood for.

This week is Incan week at home, got to get used to it so the best way is to use nothing else. It's payed off, as I am really liking the colour temp. Variety is the spice of light.


----------



## MAD777

Ven you have an amazing array of triples/quads!


----------



## irongate

ven said:


> As crazy as it sounds Daniel, there are not huge differences between them. Most are 4000-5000k, most I have programmed for single or no more than 3 mode across them all. For general use I just like a 1 level do it all simple mode. So if it is a 3 mode, the mode it comes on ,is a usable output. I tend to use a set few lights for a week or so, then swap them about. Usually weekly but can be any day when I fancy a change. Day time or in work I always use a triple nichia, so no day goes by without triple or quad use.
> I don't have any set rota or organising, simply what I am in the mood for.
> 
> This week is Incan week at home, got to get used to it so the best way is to use nothing else. It's payed off, as I am really liking the colour temp. Variety is the spice of light.



Ven Maybe one of these days I can have just one of those kind of lights. Yes I must say a nice collection!


----------



## ven

Thanks guys , I guess I must be addicted to surefire hosts. Think that will be it for a bit now


----------



## ven

EDCplus 4000k xp-g2 triple M2


----------



## easilyled

Great looking light and drop-in Mark.


----------



## Offgridled

ven said:


> EDCplus 4000k xp-g2 triple M2


Lovely!!
And so useful....


----------



## nbp

Because triples...


----------



## ven

That's a handful of awesomeness


----------



## nbp

Thanks Ven. I'll have to line them up next so you can see what they are! I thought it was time to finally post in this thread. Haha


----------



## ven

Yes please, knowing the lights and engines would be great.


----------



## Offgridled

ven said:


> Yes please, knowing the lights and engines would be great.


Yes please let us know what running those beauties..


----------



## magellan

Very nice recent posts of triples and quads.


----------



## ven

With the Emisar D4, few quads added(dont know why photobucket pics have gone crazy, been using imgur of late to limit my use with that plagued site). Few random pics as i dont know which have got messed up. So maybe some are repeated. 









Quad 219c 5000k mule




Quad 219b 4000k




219b 4500k triple




D4 219c 5000k




219c 5000k triple mule




Haiku tana 219b 4500k





Little mix









Quad triple quad




Sportac triples










Just quads


----------



## U2v5

Amazing and diverse collection Ven. [emoji106]🏻[emoji41]


----------



## ven

Thank you U2v5 for the kind words


----------



## bykfixer

Here's my little selection:




A couple of LED Lensers from when it took 3 chips to give a decent output of 35-50 lumens, my floody Coast flashlight barrel inspection light and a gift by member Poppy who was kind enough to send me a $12/850 lumen triple that actually has an amazing Mickey-Mouse-less beam that throws pretty good.


----------



## ningenmodoki

雷光三眼(tripple-eye lightning)

P60-dropin built by H2T(modder/custom builder in Japan).

XP-G2 NW(dang, forgot to ask the bin when i ordered it) [email protected]

It's essentially just a plain old tripple.


----------



## ven

I remember those days mr fixer, in fact it does not seem long ago either! Several LED's to get the lumens up, its crazy where we have come in the last 10yrs or so.
Mr modoki, got to love a triple xp-g2 neutral white!


----------



## bykfixer

^^Pffft, now we scoff at 200 from a 1x AA light and say "only 1 hour?" for 1000 lumen lights. 

I didn't show my ProTac HL4 because it's like 4 chips in a 1 chip setting.
What I like about that one is the 600 lumens with 8 hour runtime. To me, I'd like to see 500-750 lumens with huge runtimes... with an even higher beam option of course...

Not being one who prefers multitudes of options I really like the Tana firmware approach.


----------



## ven

bykfixer said:


> ^^Pffft, now we scoff at 200 from a 1x AA light and say "only 1 hour?" for 1000 lumen lights.
> 
> I didn't show my ProTac HL4 because it's like 4 chips in a 1 chip setting.
> What I like about that one is the 600 lumens with 8 hour runtime. To me, I'd like to see 500-750 lumens with huge runtimes... with an even higher beam option of course...
> 
> Not being one who prefers multitudes of options I really like the Tana firmware approach.




Tana is a mod god! Awesome clinical work, love the haiku triple he did for me. Quad die, ye like the xhp35/50 and 70. CREE's way of getting around the lumen barrier and sitting 4x xp-l2 or xp-g3 together for crazy output.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

ven said:


> With the Emisar D4, few quads added(dont know why photobucket pics have gone crazy, been using imgur of late to limit my use with that plagued site). Few random pics as i dont know which have got messed up. So maybe some are repeated.
> 
> 
> Quad 219c 5000k mule
> 
> Quad 219b 4000k
> 
> 219b 4500k triple
> 
> D4 219c 5000k
> 
> 219c 5000k triple mule
> 
> Haiku tana 219b 4500k
> 
> Little mix
> 
> Quad triple quad
> 
> Sportac triples
> 
> Just quads



ven drops the mic and walks off stage. :candle: 

~ Cg


----------



## ven

:laughing: the mic is still in my hand, till i get to hold a BOSS:naughty:

Do you know anyone who has one, pic of a triple ?


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

ven said:


> :laughing: the mic is still in my hand, till i get to hold a BOSS:naughty:
> 
> Do you know anyone who has one, pic of a triple ?



Here ya go, bud. Both from the fine folks at Oveready. 

~ Cg


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Two Maelstrom MMU-X3R's. One's been hot-rodded by vinh. :naughty: 

~ Cg


----------



## magellan

Very nice!


----------



## ven

:naughty: Love it CG


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

A quad mule purchased from vinh for around the house duty. It's an oldie but a goody. 

~ Cg


----------



## ven

Very cool CG, is that a nichia?


----------



## InvisibleFrodo

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> A quad mule purchased from vinh for around the house duty. It's an oldie but a goody.
> 
> ~ Cg



What does that quad mule look like from the side?? And what kind of LEDs are on board? That thing looks awesome... [emoji7][emoji363]


----------



## Nichia!

ven said:


> Very cool CG, is that a nichia?



This is nichia 219A


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Glad you guys enjoyed the picture.  

~ Cg


----------



## kosh

My ancient T700


----------



## ven

Cool stuff guys
As photobucket is playing up, will post some more pics(prob posted previously, but hard to see).
All nichia, 219b 4000k to 4500k, 219c 4000k to 5000k





219c 5000k mules............i love mules!


----------



## MAD777

Fantastic collection of 3/4's, ven!!! :boggle:


----------



## Thunderbird

I got this in the mail, today.


----------



## Thunderbird

I got this in the mail, today.<br>
<br>
<img src="https://s19.postimg.org/7v7644wtf/P1100950.jpg" alt="" border="0">


----------



## magellan

My big lights, including some triples and quads.

http://imgbox.com/XhhsVqMu


----------



## magellan

Thunderbird said:


> I got this in the mail, today.



Outstanding!


----------



## F89

Posted some of these in the Surefire collection thread but here's mine, 3 triples and a quad.







[/IMG]


----------



## ven

That’s a line up of awesomeness , WOW ......and that L2:naughty: Looks a quad die but can not tell if xhp50 or xhp70. I spy a vinz quad, 219c I will presume knowing you like hi cri.


----------



## ven

magellan said:


> My big lights, including some triples and quads.http://imgbox.com/XhhsVqMu


----------



## DIPSTIX




----------



## F89

ven said:


> That’s a line up of awesomeness , WOW ......and that L2:naughty: Looks a quad die but can not tell if xhp50 or xhp70. I spy a vinz quad, 219c I will presume knowing you like hi cri.



Cheers. There's a couple of Surefire missing from the photo too, not triples or quads though.
The L2 has an XHP50 5000K high CRI, it has the most awesome flood beam.
The Vinz quad is a 219C. I was going to order the bits and build my own but found the Vinz sale and moved quickly.


----------



## nbp

My trippley goodness:


----------



## ven

very nice


----------



## nbp

Thanks Ven! And thanks to our builders on CPF who made these awesome lights possible!


----------



## ven

nbp said:


> Thanks Ven! And thanks to our builders on CPF who made these awesome lights possible!



+1 to that

Of course they are all very special, but those 2 on the end look extra special What are you fav LED flavours in your triples? Any preferences when you decide on a triple light, hi cri.........output, tint or anything else


----------



## peter yetman

Nothing likw thw quality of photograph you guys achieve, but here's a Wasp and an OR Nichia Triple in a Malkoff.
P


----------



## ven

P...........................................i would never of thought it ....................That wasp is sexy! (can a flashlight be sexy..............of it can, P has it)

OR wasp, a malk with a triple 219..............the pinnacle of flashaholic perfection. There is more to P than meets the eye:naughty:

Damn..................


----------



## peter yetman

Ah, thought you'd spot it.
No more lights for a year or so.
P


----------



## easilyled

Congratulations, Peter, love that wasp especially.


----------



## peter yetman

Thank you, enjoying it.
There's nothing like the warm glow of a new light in your pocket.
P


----------



## wimmer21




----------



## ven

:rock: Awesome family Steve, lots of variety to boot!


----------



## easilyled

Great collection wimmer. :thumbsup:


----------



## MAD777

Nice lights there Steve!!


----------



## ven




----------



## scout24

I'll have to post up a family photo sometime soon, but here's one of my most carried recently. Stainless Mini MkII Turbo, Tripleized... :devil: Carries a Lux-RC 371D and Nichia 219c's... Compact awesomeness. Thank you, Joseph. :thumbsup:


----------



## peter yetman

That is lovely. I've only been thinking I'd like a small triple, what a super light.
P


----------



## ven

WOW , that is a super special light.............


----------



## archimedes

Whoa, kind of like a Minion (!)

Curious to know who did the mod, if you don't mind sharing.

How toasty does that get ? :devil:


----------



## run4jc

archimedes said:


> Whoa, kind of like a Minion (!)
> 
> Curious to know who did the mod, if you don't mind sharing.
> 
> How toasty does that get ? :devil:



I'm also among the fortunate few who received one. Joseph Thompson over on Facebook did the mod. He has a page called Swap Shop over there. He did mine with a 219C and a 371d driver (like Scout's). I'm gonna post up a few more photos shortly. Yessir, it gets a little warm on high, but with programmability it's imminently usable!

The stainless 4/7 Mini Turbo is already a desirable light. I'm not big on clips, so I removed mine. Of course, triple 219C emitters and the 371d driver make it that much more desirable. I believe he has a few more to sell over on Facebook.











Joseph did a very clean job with the mod. 




This light has a red secondary




On level 28 - no flash




Level 28 - fill flash.


----------



## scout24

It does get warm, and it does step down. I ran level 28 (17 watts) for eight and a half minutes, and it was still brighter than level 21 on my BOSS 35. Cell was at 3.78v after resting. (Efest 700ma. 16340) Head gets warm, body stays comfortable...


----------



## bykfixer

Very cool Scout


The other day, with the impending safety inspection at our office I was asked to check the shelves that stock field safety gear.




Yeah, I feel safer now. lol


----------



## ven

Awesome run4jc, love it! I keep pondering a triple for one of my mini's...................The ti has a NW flavour in the TIR optic and it is a large hot spot...........pretty nice beam. So if it happens , it will be the turbo head, that is a ghastly CW with a *beep* beam from medium and high. Even though i am more use to the 47's UI..................boy does it suck and the PWM on high just adds the almost final nail.

A triple triple i spot mr fixer






Triple beaters


----------



## luxlunatic




----------



## ven

Awesome!!!


----------



## ven

Triple nichia 219b or 219c





Latest 219b 9080 45 triple h17f


----------



## ven

Couple of works which are always at hand(and a mule)


----------



## magellan

Very nice! Is that a Download Pocket Rocket?


----------



## ven

It is


----------



## magellan

ven said:


> It is



Awesome! Great lights and at a very reasonable price for what you get.


----------



## ven

magellan said:


> Awesome! Great lights and at a very reasonable price for what you get.



I was lucky enough to get as a gift from Daniel . It’s been around the world! Back to Canada to gunga for a very nice 219b , back to UK then the Scotland for a 219b triple 9080 with narrow frosted optics(from USA).


----------



## easilyled

ven said:


> I was lucky enough to get as a gift from Daniel . It’s been around the world! Back to Canada to gunga for a very nice 219b , back to UK then the Scotland for a 219b triple 9080 with narrow frosted optics(from USA).



You've done some great mods to it Mark. Looks even nicer now and I'm sure the UI and beam are great! :thumbsup:


----------



## ven

Thank you Daniel


----------



## Nichia!

Why you guys like triples more than quads?


----------



## ven

Nichia! said:


> Why you guys like triples more than quads?



Its not a like more for me, it is just another option i enjoy. Now you could argue there are pro's with triples over quads(excluding potential lumens , which is not the be all and end all anyway...........its how they are presented to the darkness that counts!). So triples...........well in a same size optic, but with 3 not 4 smaller optics. You will get the triple closer together, maybe giving a more focused hot spot over a larger hotspot. Also could argue 4 is over kill and will heat up even faster...............imho pros/cons of both. OR prefer triples, maybe they can shed light on why they choose triples over quads on their lights. Sure plenty of reasons..............
Little different in beam





I enjoy both, honestly cant pick one over the other for a big enough reason to just have one of styles. There seems to be more options in triples(frosted and narrow/wide flavours). Quote the "seems" as there may be lots of quad option i have not seen. 

Okluma, OR BOSS,hanko etc only offer triples afaik. For 18350 size hosts, triples offer a good balance, no real need for quads and extra heat as they are already hot rods.






Few more quads


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

*ven = Quad King.*


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

Chance=Four Sevens King...
I humbly acknowledge your recent acquisitions, including the awesome Toxic Green Prototype gave you the edge...
Long live The King!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Ha ha, Eddie. You're crazy.  

Not mine, but it needs showing off. 

Foursevens Goliath, modded to a triple by vinh.


----------



## ven

Love those triple 47’s, so tempted for mine ,but enjoying the xpl HI 4K for a pocket full of throw.


----------



## magellan

Luv the knurling on that light. 

Any idea about the lumens on high?





Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Ha ha, Eddie. You're crazy.
> 
> Not mine, but it needs showing off.
> 
> Foursevens Goliath, modded to a triple by vinh.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

magellan said:


> Luv the knurling on that light.
> 
> Any idea about the lumens on high?



Sorry, no idea. The listing reads, *Brightest Goliath*. vinh installed three XPL HI 6500K LED's. I don't think he's offering them for sale. Pity. :candle:

~ CG


----------



## ven




----------



## magellan

Now that’s an impressive duo. :twothumbs

Now you just need to add a light with a cherry red Cerakote to match the knife handle.


----------



## magellan

A Luter right angle triple mod and the CRKT rainbow anodized wheel lock knife (the designer’s name temporarily escapes me).

http://imgbox.com/Un34U8Vb


----------



## magellan

A modded Convoy triple and a Kershaw folder.

https://imgbox.com/Dte4I1tB


----------



## ven

Very nice!

The Luter side triple especially awesome........and those knives


----------



## magellan

Yes. Ya gotta luv a Luter. ;-)


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Oh boy! I need to stop looking at pictures with beautiful knives in them. Gotta stop. Gotta stop..... 

Why couldn't I be wealthy instead of bald? 

~ CG


----------



## magellan

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Oh boy! I need to stop looking at pictures with beautiful knives in them. Gotta stop. Gotta stop.....
> 
> Why couldn't I be wealthy instead of bald?
> 
> ~ CG



Haha!

Well, Telly Savales and Yul Brynner did pretty well for themselves as bald actors. ;-)


----------



## archimedes

magellan said:


> A Luter right angle triple mod and the CRKT rainbow anodized wheel lock knife (the designer’s name temporarily escapes me)....



Ed Van Hoy ?


----------



## magellan

Could be but it’s been so long I’m not sure.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

magellan said:


> Haha!
> 
> Well, Telly Savales and Yul Brynner did pretty well for themselves as bald actors. ;-)



Who loves ya, Baby? Et cetera! Et cetera! Et cetera! 

~ Chance


----------



## easilyled

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Oh boy! I need to stop looking at pictures with beautiful knives in them. Gotta stop. Gotta stop.....
> 
> Why couldn't I be wealthy instead of bald?
> 
> ~ CG



In the bald club too Chauncy. Its useful to be able to bounce the beams from my lights off my head! 
I'd rather be bald than have a very obvious weave or combover like so many men having a mid-life crisis.


----------



## magellan

A couple of 18350 Sinner copper triple mods, with a couple of little Victorinox knives, in hammered Sterling silver and golden mother of pearl.

http://imgbox.com/n9KXrHmg

http://imgbox.com/8otLP93N


----------



## Eric242

Just had some time to take a few pictures........ my triples, a quad (hopefully soon to be accompanied by a Emisar D4s) and one with a few more


----------



## ven

Outstandingly amazing, WOW Eric, what an awesome array of triples


----------



## magellan

Yes, amazing Eric.


----------



## the0dore3524

Awesome pic Eric!


----------



## Eric242

Thanks guys


----------



## ven




----------



## xdayv

@ven - these 2 were made for each other. awesome duo.  

@eric - can't resist admiring you collection, moreover those RPM tailcaps!


----------



## ven

Thank you Dave, for now (or at least today) it sports a quad 219b/ h17f





Opening the retaining ring a litle was a pita due to hand tools, but its done and now any p60 will fit nicely.


----------



## ven

md2, triad, 219b 4000k quad powered by dr jones h17f, set single mode for around 200ish loooomuns.


----------



## Long RunTime

Some of mine:


----------



## ven

:rock:


----------



## NIKO505

http://imgur.com/a/LL0HVqs

My latest build


----------



## magellan

Very impressive!


----------



## ven

+1 , nice build


----------



## NIKO505

http://budgetlightforum.com/node/62224

For more details on the build check it out here


----------



## magellan

Wow, very impressive specs.


----------



## F89

Got around to building my quad the other day, it's a real grail.
Silver coated copper shell with a copper DTP Noctigon sanded to fit perfectly which was soldered in place for best thermal path as the LEDs were reflowed.
Has a press fitted H17Fx with bonus ground wire internally soldered to the shell just because.
Nichia sw45k 219B R9080 of course with tight optic.
This thing is amazing.


----------



## ven

Sounds amazing! Although not quite the same, i was using a quad 219b 4000k h17f last night.......................love it! I have the h17f set on 2 groups, single mode of what i would guess around 300lm, then a 3 mode with typical low/med/high. Not sure of these exact outputs, to guess, 20lm low which is of use generally in evening, around 150lm med and 600 high. Double tap for 1200+ level.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

NIKO505 said:


> http://imgur.com/a/LL0HVqs
> 
> My latest build



She's a [email protected]@Ker! Very futuristic. :welcome: and thanks for sharing. 

~ Chance


----------



## F89

ven said:


> Sounds amazing! Although not quite the same, i was using a quad 219b 4000k h17f last night.......................love it! I have the h17f set on 2 groups, single mode of what i would guess around 300lm, then a 3 mode with typical low/med/high. Not sure of these exact outputs, to guess, 20lm low which is of use generally in evening, around 150lm med and 600 high. Double tap for 1200+ level.



The H17F drivers are amazing, the new H17Fx is pretty well the same just with a beefier FET for more juice sucking direct drive.
I have it set on my main bank as a four mode of about 4mA (third lowest) then 134mA, 1075mA and the highest regulated current of 3040mA with double tap direct to 3A and standard memory.
Second bank is a three mode starting on flat out full FET followed by 1520mA then 134mA with double tap strobe and no memory.
The thermal path on this sucker heats up a 6P like no one's business.


----------



## Long RunTime

More Friends


----------



## id30209

Long RunTime said:


> More Friends



O
M
G

Can you post some more pictures of that TnC Dragon please?


----------



## Long RunTime

id30209 said:


> O
> M
> G
> 
> Can you post some more pictures of that TnC Dragon please?


 Sure, here are some of them:





Tail





Head





and the whole


----------



## id30209

Amazing!!! Thx for the pictures. I need to get one...
Is it Ti or Al?

cheers


----------



## Long RunTime

id30209 said:


> Amazing!!! Thx for the pictures. I need to get one...
> Is it Ti or Al?
> 
> cheers



Ti


----------



## ven

:wow::kewlpics:


----------



## ven




----------



## id30209

Outstanding! Both of you can shoot a dang good picture!


----------



## Long RunTime

ven said:


> :wow::kewlpics:






id30209 said:


> Outstanding! Both of you can shoot a dang good picture!


Thank you!



ven said:


>


 Ven, I love that frosted Ti. The Amber is just right with it. I got both red and amber. I like amber better for my aging eyes.


----------



## ven

Thank you for kind words, the phone and torch do all the work, I just press the screen 

I am loving the amber, if /when another OR is on the cards, a red would be next to keep things fresh. I do like amber, heck I have just been sat with lots of candles (as per every night), chilling in the amber warmth. This is close enough, to keep my middle of the night eyes happy.


----------



## ven

Triple xpl HI 4k, triple sst20 4k, quad xpl HI 5k


----------



## Coppet

Novatac 120T Triple Made by CRX, Astrolux S41s and Maratac CR123 Triple Made by CRX


----------



## ven

Awesome trio, love CRX's work, he is a genius!


----------



## Coppet

...a genius and a magician:twothumbs


----------



## ven

xpl HI 4000k triples








Bar 1(well it is a quad die), all triples/quads


----------



## magellan

Awesome lineup there.


----------



## ven

Thank you magellan, if/when i get some time, i will try and get all triples and quads together at home........................bit risky though "where have all those come from" haha

Also if i can find somewhere with enough room But i would like to do a little triple/quad family pic at some point. There will be 3 missing as those are in work............luckily i am not! For a week anyway


----------



## ven




----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

^ That collection falls under the heading of - OH MY GOODNESS! oo:

~ CG


----------



## ven

Thank you CG, 3 other triples missing that are in work. Think thats about it or what i could find, no doubt missed a triple or quad somewhere.


----------



## easilyled

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> ^ That collection falls under the heading of - OH MY GOODNESS! oo:
> 
> ~ CG



+1 Wowzers! A veritable arsenal of portable illumination.


----------



## peter yetman

And they're just the ones he could assemble without attracting attention.
P


----------



## ven

:laughing: very true! God help me if i got them all out and set up down stairs.....................


----------



## ven

PrincCvn has had an xmas polish


----------



## magellan

Very nice! That carbon fiber body with the head and tail copper somehow works. ;-) I really like mine.


----------



## ven

I love to mag, nice weight, vinhs drivervn3 and nice xpl HI 4k.


----------



## ven

EEE


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

EEExcellent pair of tripleees. 

~ cG


----------



## ven

Haha, thank you CG


----------



## peter yetman

Three 219b Triples





P


----------



## ven

Nice triple triples:naughty:


----------



## ven

FW3A xpl HI 4k triple, now with narrow optic.






Triple 4k HI's


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

That stone washed BOSS is the cat's meow! :huh:


----------



## id30209

Dang, looking good ven!


----------



## ven

Thanks guys, its not seen much use But then i have not been using much full stop. Little around house here and there, usually head lamp in work . 
BOSS wise, its an all round fantastic bit of torch, would not say no to an 18350 size BOSS in another flavour either


----------



## Eric242

Refined these three using different clips, blowtorch, some stones  .......


----------



## id30209

Pure awesomeness ^^^^^^^
[emoji91][emoji91][emoji91][emoji91][emoji91]


----------



## ven

Yep, that deserves a triple wow

:wow::wow::wow:


----------



## InvisibleFrodo

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> That stone washed BOSS is the cat's meow! :huh:



I was waiting for another run of stone washed bare naked 7075 since that first run of the BOSS. Right up until the Delta came along, and now that’s the light I want. The 6061 will conduct heat better than 7075 and that big copper pill!!! The Delta’s copper pill (which comes on the aluminum version as well as every other metal option) is enormous next to the Boss’s (which only comes in special metals to compensate for poor heat conduction). Although I do love the “retro-futuristic” styling of the Boss. Very unique. Strangely I don’t own any triple lights in my collection. It has just never happened. Yet...


----------



## Eric242

Thanks id & ven


----------



## BBKoenigsegg

I love my ReyLight!


----------



## scout24

These are a few of my favorite things...


----------



## id30209

scout24 said:


> These are a few of my favorite things...
> 
> View attachment 10660



Can’t see a thing[emoji15]


----------



## scout24

Fixed, I believe...


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

scout24 said:


> These are a few of my favorite things...



Eeny meeney miny moe BOSS :thumbsup:


----------



## ven

Very nice scout


----------



## scout24

Thank you Ven. Having seen some of your photos here...:bow:


----------



## trailhunter

Recent builds

Quad fw3a, xplhi 
219b sw30 triple with aux








Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## ven

Very cool


----------



## boo5ted

No quads just yet but I do have a couple triples. 

















Hopefully in the next week or so my Reylight Dawn should show up.


----------



## pilo7448

Mangkhut by Dome Julladilok





Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## marcdilnutt

It's neither a triple nor a quad and I am not sure what the Greek for 12 is but here is my ROT66 with a bit of Cyflect glow tape around the inside of the head.






Sent from my [null] using Tapatalk


----------



## peter yetman

I can't do Greek either, but it might be a Dodeca.
That's got a nice ring to it anyway.
P


----------



## archimedes

peter yetman said:


> I can't do Greek either, but it might be a Dodeca.
> That's got a nice ring to it anyway.
> P


That's it exactly

https://en.m.wiktionary.org/wiki/dodeca-


----------



## pilo7448

Astrolux s41 I messed around with and a couple of beads my buddy made.





Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## marcdilnutt

A lightly modded D4V2. I added some blue lume powder in UV resin in the middle of the optic, I think it looks great but that's just me!





Sent from my [null] using Tapatalk


----------



## 5S8Zh5

FW3A - Purple Cree XP-L HI 1A 6500K, Aluminum SST-20 95+ CRI 4000K. Not shown: Green Cree XP-L HI 3D 5000K.






Emisar D4V2, Luminus SST-20 5000K


----------



## ven

Very nice guys


----------



## marcdilnutt

Here is my muli-emitter collection, D4V2, ROT66 and FW3A





Sent from my [null] using Tapatalk


----------



## ven

Love it


----------



## daffy

[/IMG]
FW3 Ti-Cu

F


----------



## trailhunter

daffy said:


> [/IMG]
> FW3 Ti-Cu
> 
> F


Did you just polish it?

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## pilo7448

Shorties





Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## desert.snake

Lupine Wilma TL and Jaxman E2L 219C


----------



## foxtrot824

Does this count as a quad :wave:?

[url=https://postimg.cc/1gZhxL0N]

[/URL]


----------



## ven

Tell us more please


----------



## foxtrot824

ven said:


> Tell us more please



https://www.candlepowerforums.com/v...ellfighter-tear-down-LED-swap-done&highlight=

Unfortunately all of the pictures are dead links now. More pictures in my website but basically it's a 4 XP-L HI setup on 26mm optics for some decent throw (still no HID beam).


----------



## ven

Cool site and......



:wow:

Yes that sure counts

Love it!


----------



## daffy

trailhunter said:


> Did you just polish it?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


A little bit yes and i can see some missed bits in this photo...


----------



## daffy

D4Svn
2xXPG2 PDT
2xXPL HI 5000K
Amber aux LED


----------

